# PeopleOfWalMart



## STB (Feb 9, 2011)

www.peopleofwalmart.com

About seven or eight months ago, or something, someone showed me this site. I had a fun time browsing it. And when I had my share of laughs, I thought to myself, "I wonder if I'll ever get on here.."

Well... Maybe about a month ago, my friend posted this on my Facebook:

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=26685

Yes, that's me. And yes, I remember that day. I was buying Bronkaid for a night of drinking. And no, I have -NO- idea who took that picture. It wasn't one of my friends or anything, it wouldn't be funny that way.

Just thought I'd show this off to more people. Haha, I'm so fucking classy.


----------



## Cam (Feb 9, 2011)

Im digging your hair. My stylist is a lumberjack too


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, I don't even know what to think.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 9, 2011)

Haha, People of Walmart is great...and horrifying at the same time


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, what a douche :U


----------



## crustone (Feb 9, 2011)

Sweet hair bro



AleutheWolf said:


> the


 Sig'd


----------



## theLight (Feb 9, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## STB (Feb 9, 2011)

theLight said:


> I'm sorry, but I really have to ask: what's with the hair?


 
You're not the first, haha. I really don't know, it kinda just...happened over the course of a few months. And then I got a few compliments and laughs, so it just stuck.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you by any chance have mange?


----------



## STB (Feb 9, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> Do you by any chance have mange?


 
Not anymore.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 9, 2011)

FUCKING
MULLET
DUDEEE


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Really love the hair and admiring your courage for wearing that in public.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 9, 2011)

Virginia- Ahh all makes sense...


----------



## STB (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Really love the hair and admiring your courage for wearing that in public.



Thanks, unless you were being a smartass, haha




dinosaurdammit said:


> Virginia- Ahh all makes sense...


 
Yup, you right.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 10, 2011)

Dude, people with crazy hairstyles are good for the world.

That's a great site to browse every few months. I worked at a wal-mart in VA for a while, so it tells sad-but-true stories with photos to me. It's painfully nostalgic -- and I mean, it hurts.


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2011)

THOSE PANTS

WHY????


----------

